# Conversion From Gas To Natural Gas



## Piotrek (Jul 10, 2005)

Stupid Gas Prices Suck So im considering converting my car to natural gas. Does anyone know where i can take it or when on the internet i can find info about it. Thanks


----------



## CALIGULA (Jun 12, 2005)

This is news to me, is this even possible?


----------



## Piotrek (Jul 10, 2005)

CALIGULA said:


> This is news to me, is this even possible?


ya the goverment gives you like a couple grand cause youre helping the enviromnemt it just also costs a couple grand to change it.


----------



## CALIGULA (Jun 12, 2005)

Piotrek said:


> ya the goverment gives you like a couple grand cause youre helping the enviromnemt it just also costs a couple grand to change it.


I am sure this affects the performance of the car? Does it?


----------



## L J Walker (Aug 3, 2005)

CALIGULA said:


> I am sure this affects the performance of the car? Does it?


From my own experience with alternative fuels, you can expect a decrease in power production of about 25% to 30% by converting to LNG or Propane, if all other parameters of the engine remain unchanged. Gasoline, as a relatively safe, high energy content, liquid at room temperature in an unpressurized container, readily available fuel, is nearly impossible to replace.
This mostly is because current technology with these "gaseous" fuels requires that they be stored in sealed containers under high pressure in order to have enough fuel capacity to actually do some meaningful work, such as: drive some distance before refueling. 
The next problem is that in order to induce these fuels into the engine, you must reduce the pressure of the fuel being drawn from the storage container and run the fuel through a vaporizer device [which is most often heated by engine coolant] to return the fuel to a gaseous form before being fed to the engine. The fact that these fuels are in the form of a gas, means that less actual fuel is taken into the cylinders on each intake stroke, because the molecules of fuel are so far apart. Because the fuel molecules are so far apart means that there is less space available for intake air content as well.
By comparison, gasoline is induced into the engine in the form of atomized droplets of liquid. No matter if the engine is carburetted or injected, the gasoline is still in the form of an atomized liquid when it goes into the cylinders. This is beneficial to power output because the fuel molecules are packed very close together so you have more available fuel entering the combustion chamber. Also since the fuel molecules ARE so closely packed, they are not crowding out and reducing the volume of intake air. Also, because the gasoline molecules are a liquid, they DO NOT COMPRESS on the compression stroke, but instead, add to the final combustion chamber pressure. With a higher pressure, the air molecules are forced into closer proximity with the fuel molecules, resulting in more complete burning of the fuel with a likewise higher power output.
If the technology is ever developed to inject Natural gas or Propane directly into the cylinders [not into the engine air intake] as a high pressure liquid, then you MIGHT see these fuels rivaling gasoline as a power fuel.


----------



## CALIGULA (Jun 12, 2005)

Kisk ass reply !! thanks for the feedback !!


----------



## L J Walker (Aug 3, 2005)

CALIGULA said:


> Kisk ass reply !! thanks for the feedback !!


You are quite welcome. :cheers:


----------



## LoriJAdams (Jan 7, 2015)

L J Walker said:


> From my own experience with alternative fuels, you can expect a decrease in power production of about 25% to 30% by converting to LNG or Propane, if all other parameters of the engine remain unchanged. Gasoline, as a relatively safe, high energy content, liquid at room temperature in an unpressurized container, readily available fuel, is nearly impossible to replace.
> This mostly is because current technology with these "gaseous" fuels requires that they be stored in sealed containers under high pressure in order to have enough fuel capacity to actually do some meaningful work, such as: drive some distance before refueling.
> The next problem is that in order to induce these fuels into the engine, you must reduce the pressure of the fuel being drawn from the storage container and run the fuel through a vaporizer device [which is most often heated by engine coolant] to return the fuel to a gaseous form before being fed to the engine. The fact that these fuels are in the form of a gas, means that less actual fuel is taken into the cylinders on each intake stroke, because the molecules of fuel are so far apart. Because the fuel molecules are so far apart means that there is less space available for intake air content as well.
> By comparison, gasoline is induced into the engine in the form of atomized droplets of liquid. No matter if the engine is carburetted or injected, the gasoline is still in the form of an atomized liquid when it goes into the cylinders. This is beneficial to power output because the fuel molecules are packed very close together so you have more available fuel entering the combustion chamber. Also since the fuel molecules ARE so closely packed, they are not crowding out and reducing the volume of intake air. Also, because the gasoline molecules are a liquid, they DO NOT COMPRESS on the compression stroke, but instead, add to the final combustion chamber pressure. With a higher pressure, the air molecules are forced into closer proximity with the fuel molecules, resulting in more complete burning of the fuel with a likewise higher power output.
> If the technology is ever developed to inject Natural gas or Propane directly into the cylinders [not into the engine air intake] as a high pressure liquid, then you MIGHT see these fuels rivaling gasoline as a power fuel.


Has it ever developed, to inject Natural Gas or Propane directly into cylinders as a high pressured liquid?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Hope you get an answer, but LJWalker hasn't submitted a post in two years and this particular thread is almost 10-years old. Maybe someone else can answer this if he no longer frequents the forum.


----------

